# my plans this year!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

ok do to the drama here i havent done anythign for halloween in 2 years

this year instead of staying at the house to hand out candy. i am digging ou tmy old go-kart going to mount my spot like in from, lite up the plastic glow in the dark pumkins i have and mount them on front. i need to biuld some form of framn work to be able to cover it in green and purple webbing. i planed to drive around town and had out the candy in costume of corse. figure ill get a **** load of glow sticks to hang off of it.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That sounds like fun! Im sure the T&Ts will have a blast!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That does sound like fun!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like nuttin but fun!! I got an old go cart, too, and I still ride in from time to time. Good idea man, I didnt think about that!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

A mobile haunt..very creative!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

That could be an amazing amount of fun. You could probably built an easy framework out of PVC pipe - then decorate away.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That definitely sounds like a great idea!!!!! You go feldjager!!!!!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Or if you're from my town where it takes two police officers to pull over a young girl on a moped, a ticket waiting to happen!! Sorry for the bad attitude, the cops in my town just know how to take the fun out of just about anything, but it's good to have them when you need them.
But seriously, sounds like an awesome idea. Best of luck and most importantly, POST PICTURES! I want to see this, it'll be sweettttt....


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes everytime I ride my go cart the cops always stop me and tell me I need to wear a helmet, ( although im just right beside my house in a parking lot ) and if they catch me again they will give me a ticket. Funny thing is it is a different cop each time lol, so im safe until one of the older ones comes back. 
Anyways yeah great idea! Please post pics!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

well do to work my plans are big NO-GO!!!!!!!!

i cant get home untill after trick or treat.

i cant even make the town party.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Awe thats too bad ...
Well maybe you can still build it and have some one else do it for you.
Or even going out the next day. Or day before.
sounded like fun


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that feldager.


----------

